# Damaged 70-200 2.8 II, suggestions



## bholliman (Apr 11, 2014)

A few days ago I dropped my 6D with 70-200 2.8 II mounted from about 2 feet onto a concrete surface. The lens landed on the lens cap at a slight angle. The lens cap was totally destroyed, I had to finish breaking it apart to remove it. Once I got the cap off, I was relieved to find the front element was unbroken with only a couple of minor scratches (I assume from the lens cap). Optically, the lens appears to be OK, but I really haven't had time to do much testing or perform AFMA with Focal. Some quick AF testing shows its pretty close and test pictures appear to be clear and sharp. I plan to take some brick wall pictures this weekend to look for evidence of decentering or other issues.

The one problem I've found so far the end is bent as shown in the attached pictures. So, I'm unable to mount any ND or CPL filters, which is inconvenient.

The lens in insured for damage on our homeowners insurance account, but with $400 deductible.

Is this something Canon can repair? Any idea about cost? Anything else I should be concerned about?

Thanks


Edit: the specs visible in the picture are dust, I gave the front element a good cleaning after the pictures were taken and some of what I thought were scratches came off, overall the front elements looks good


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes, Canon can fix it. IIRC, Mt. Spokane previously posted some information about tools that can be used to straighten out threads, not sure if that would work here.

FWIW, deductible aside you should always consider carefully whether it's worth it to submit a claim like that. My gear policy has no deductible, but even so I consider it more like catastrophic coverage. Any claims against insurance of that sort (linked to a homeowner's/renter's policy) are submitted to the CLUE database - too many claims can mean increased premiums or even denial of coverage.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 11, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, Canon can fix it. IIRC, Mt. Spokane previously posted some information about tools that can be used to straighten out threads, not sure if that would work here.
> 
> FWIW, deductible aside you should always consider carefully whether it's worth it to submit a claim like that. My gear policy has no deductible, but even so I consider it more like catastrophic coverage. Any claims against insurance of that sort (linked to a homeowner's/renter's policy) are submitted to the CLUE database - too many claims can mean increased premiums or even denial of coverage.



Thanks for the feedback. I just re-checked our homeowners insurance policy and we there is no deductible for my photography equipment. But, as you pointed out, filing a claim will probably cost us more in the long run than just paying to have the lens fixed. I agree that insurance should probably only be used for theft or damage beyond repair.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 11, 2014)

In my experience with Canon service, and their pricing, if you are happy with the IQ and general performance after you have done the wall tests I would get a local camera repairer to straighten it. Canon will not try to fix it, they will just fit a new barrel which will not be cheap, a local repairer will probably be able to straighten it enough to get your filters on and off and charge a fraction the price.


----------



## BL (Apr 11, 2014)

Before sending back to Canon, why not have it checked out by your local camera tech? I dropped my 80-200L (ages ago) and the filter shattered, bending the ring along with the metal threads.

I took it to my camera tech to have a look at it, he takes it into the back, was gone for maybe 5min, and brought it back fixed without charging me a dime.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 11, 2014)

It's heart broken when I hear 70-200 f2.8 II got dropped :'(


----------



## bholliman (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for the repair suggestions. I called around and found a camera shop nearby that does lens repairs, so I'll take it over there this weekend.



Dylan777 said:


> It's heart broken when I hear 70-200 f2.8 II got dropped :'(



No kidding! Would have to happen with my favorite lens... I think I stopped breathing until I pried the broken lens cap off to see the damage, I was expecting the front element + to be broken. Fortunately, it was not that bad. One lesson learned is to keep my lens hoods on. I normally use lens hoods most of the time, but this was a cloudy day and I figured I could reduce bulk by leaving the hood in the car and just going with my lens cap. I'm thinking the hood would have absorbed a great deal of the drop force had it been in place.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2014)

A broken front element is no big deal. However, cracked internal parts my eventually cause a expensive Autofocus motor or IS failure. 

Canon will not straighten the dent, they will replace the front portion.

I'd file a claim with your insurance company, and send it in to be repaired correctly. Your insurance company is not going to ding you for a occasional low cost repair. If they do, you need a better Insurance company.

Be aware that Canon does not supply tools or parts for independent repair companies, so you will get a fix from someone who does not have the Canon repair procedure, and will not have the tools needed to check and adjust the autofocus accuracy, the lens will almost certainly be decentered as well.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder off-hand if Roger Cicala would be interested in running it through his new gizmo? I mean if he doesn't have a year's work lined up for it already! 

Jim


----------



## bholliman (Apr 12, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A broken front element is no big deal. However, cracked internal parts my eventually cause a expensive Autofocus motor or IS failure.
> 
> Canon will not straighten the dent, they will replace the front portion.
> 
> ...



Well, I took it to a camera shop that does repairs. The said they could straighten and re-thread the end of the barrel sufficiently to accept filters, but it may not look the same way it did originally. 

With the risk of internal damage or shifting elements, I decided to send it back to Canon so they can go over it thoroughly. I'll decide on if it makes sense to turn in to insurance or not depending on their cost estimate.


----------



## hacra (Oct 27, 2015)

Sorry to be digging up this thread but i am in the same boat and wondering how much was the quotation from Canon for the front element (not the glass) just as pictured bellow + work.


----------



## BLFPhoto (Oct 27, 2015)

I just had to repair mine after another photographer friend borrowed the lense while we were photographing a pro soccer match and he dropped the lens and camera off his monopod. Tiny scratch on the front lens was the only visible damage. I sent it to CPS and they replaced the front element unit and determined the IS unit was broken as well. The cost was $1168 with a CPS Platinum discount. The lens is less than a year old, with no other potential damage, so I'm certain the is was damaged in that fall. 

Best to send it to Canon CPS toget a thorough checkout. Be prepared for a hefty bill. Suck it up. It's a great lens. Sorry for your problem, though.

I'm glad my buddy paid the repair bill due to his negligence in dropping the lens. That would get expensive in a hurry.


----------

